# Great week for DTV in Connecticut!



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Wow what a week, this week we have doubled the amount of DTV stations on the air here in Connecticut!

Up untill this past week we got 3 Digital signals, those were...

WTNH-DT - (ABC) (Airs ABC Shows in HD)
WFSB-DT - (CBS) (Airs CBS Lineup in HD)
WGBY-DT - (PBS) (Multicasts in the day, WGBY, PBS Kids, PBS You and PBS Schedule X, then at night broadcasts PBS HD Demo Material.

Then late last week the following have signed on.

WWLP-DT (NBC) (Plans to air NBC HD by the end of the year)
WGGB-DT (ABC) (No plans to air any HD, Up Convert Only)
WHPX-DT (PAX) (Only Upconverts)
WCTX-DT (UPN) (Plans to air UPN in HD soon)

This is great and the picture quality of everything knocks the socks off of the analog versions!

Once all is said and done and all the Hartford area stations are in Digital I should be able to pick up over 14 Digital signals.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Psssst...Scott you Sukekekekekeke!

(no, I'm not bitter or jealous... )


----------



## James_F (Apr 23, 2002)

Finally... I'm happy for ya Scott. :righton:


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Expect a lot of new DTV stations in the next couple of months... FCC threatening them all now... Nothing like having the threat of your license tanken away and auctioned off to the highest bidder to get you motivated to put up your DTV facilities.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

I know many of the other stations here in Connecticut won't be on the air for awhile.

The company I work for owns the towers on rattlesnake mountain in Farmington, and we are trying to get the town to give us permits to strengthen the antenna so that we can add DTV antennas for various Connecticut stations.

Another problem is getting the Antenna company to come in and do the work, these guys are busy working on new DTV antennas in other areas and states.

It's interesting to see all the politics in these things.


----------

